

10 reasons you should never have a religion - nitam
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/05/10-reasons-you-should-never-have-a-religion/

======
aggieben
For a guy whose entire life revolves around smartening the smarts of smart
people to make himself seem smart so he can sell stuff to people who aren't so
smart, he sure does come off as a moron. Has he even read the Bible? I mean,
of course, beyond the minimum required to construct some artificial and
arbitrary "contradiction" (Lookie! The Old Testament and New Testament say
different things! That proves that religion is for idiots!).

I can play this game, too: in each of his points, substitute "knowledge", or
"choosing a major in college", or "going to alcoholics anonymous" or "being
trained for a job" or "obeying the law" for "religion" and "spirituality", and
boom! Nearly everything you do in life is stupid, and is just a hindrance to
the enlightenment that Stevie is here to sell you (which is as much a religion
as anything else).

I can sympathize with those who have problems with organized religion, or even
an antipathy toward God (or the idea of God), or particular groups; but what
Pavlina spewed here is just drivel.

